# Help... I'm getting groped all night long!



## Massagemamma (Nov 1, 2006)

So, generally I love cosleeping.My toddler is a great snuggler but the snuggling is at a certain point in the night lightly stroking me, looking for skin usually throught the neck or the wrist of my shirts. She does this for hours as she is asleep, I am not. I have moved her to her own attached mattress and have worn tight shirts etc. I tried holding her hands etc, but the girl needs to grope. ANy thoughts?


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

My 2.5 year old girl loves to touch my skin too. She usually touches my face and tummy though. It is odd, but I have not found a solution. If you do, please share it!


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so relieved I am not the only one getting sleep-molested by my toddler!

I put a pillow between myself and him after he is already deeply asleep. He ends up cuddling with the pillow pretty happily all night. In the wee hours he sometimes discovers this diversion and finds his way across the pillow and back on top of me!

He also likes to put his feet underneath my body or down my pajama pants!









Toddlers are so funny!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My toddler is a big groaper too! He has to run his hands threw my hair to fall asleep and when I turn my back to him to nurse the babe he too puts his feet down my pants on my butt glad im not the only one!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mean_jeannie* 









I'm so relieved I am not the only one getting sleep-molested by my toddler!

I put a pillow between myself and him after he is already deeply asleep. He ends up cuddling with the pillow pretty happily all night. In the wee hours he sometimes discovers this diversion and finds his way across the pillow and back on top of me!

He also likes to put his feet underneath my body or down my pajama pants!









Toddlers are so funny!

I am SO trying the pillow technique tonight!!!!!! "Sleep molested" that is too funny! I like that term







I have to say I have not had feet down my jammies pants....yet.


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

DD is constantly putting her hand down my shirt while awake. At night, it's even worse. She throws both her legs over mine, has AT LEAST one hand down my shirt, and if she can work it, she's got parts impinging on DH's manhood as well. I'm sure this will seem very funny when she's 15 and giving me attitude!


----------



## Massagemamma (Nov 1, 2006)

what a relief! I'm going to try the pillow diversion for sure. Its just good to know that others are being kept awake too.







Sleep deprivation solidarity!!


----------



## nkintzel (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have a toddler, but my 7 month old insists on groping me, too. But the thing about him is that he digs his nails in and prefers the delicate skin of my neck (under my chin) or around my eyeballs or lips!

Its the only way he'll fall asleep. It used to be no big deal, but now that he's older, its getting painful! He won't hold my hand or a lovie, he wants to dig his nails into my skin!

Anyway, no help. I just wanted to say that I feel ya.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got two gropers over here. My 32 month-old DS is a huge "sleever"--absolutely has to sleeve you (put his hand up inside the wrist of a L/S shirt and rub your arm) while he falls asleep. It drives me batty.







: I usually tell him, "Go sleeve Daddy--he has bigger sleeves--you can get your whole arm up there!" DH appreciates this very much, of course.









My 17 month-old loves to stick his fingers in my navel while I'm nursing him, pinch/knead the skin on my breasts and sternum, and lately, he's being going for my waistband, but he is quickly redirected.







At least he's not a nipple tweaker, but that's cold comfort at this point!









I have some minor sensory issues related to hating light, fluttery touch, so that's cool...


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
I am SO trying the pillow technique tonight!!!!!! "Sleep molested" that is too funny! I like that term







I have to say I have not had feet down my jammies pants....yet.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Massagemamma* 
what a relief! I'm going to try the pillow diversion for sure. Its just good to know that others are being kept awake too.







Sleep deprivation solidarity!!

Good luck! Let us know if it works for you too.


----------

